# rhom or gold?



## alphozo (Dec 12, 2003)

what do you think?


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Rhom. Here is mine. From Peru.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

whichever is bigger!!!


----------



## alphozo (Dec 12, 2003)

when do their eyes turn red? mine is only about 3" and i've only had for around 6 months.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

looks like a rhom to me!!!!!


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

alphozo said:


> when do their eyes turn red? mine is only about 3" and i've only had for around 6 months.


 Never know when the eyes will turn red, they just do in due time.


----------

